# [Moved] Can anyone recommend an excellent clinic abroad for ED please?



## Penny101 (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm looking at ED abroad, purely because of the plentiful donors, no waiting lists and my age, I'm 43. Could anyone give me some feedback from clinics in Spain either good or bad please? 

Big thanks!!!


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Penny

I started to post a response but my 3 year old intervened (it involved much mirth with poo in Daddy's ear!) and Caz has moved it to a better area. Probably also worth posting in the egg donation part of the board too. 

I can't recommend a Spanish or overseas clinic but I can say that you shouldn't discount having treatment in the UK. Many clinics here now have a zero wait for recipients and some are also now able to offer exclusive altruistic donors. Your age certainly isn't a factor as British clinics will treat you up to age 50. I was 43 when I had my daughter and my clinic still stay in contact and ask me if I want to try for another. 

I know what it feels like when you are faced with making a life-changing decision, but DEcdoes take the time-pressure off. You really do have so many more options now and you will find the place that is right for you. 

Good luck, and I hope you are as blessed as I have been. 

Caroline


----------



## Penny101 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for your lovely comments Caroline. Really pleased to hear you had success and now have a gorgeous daughter : )

I really don't want to go to a British clinic purely because of the anonymity laws in Spain. It's just so difficult trying to find the right clinic abroad, a complete minefield! 

If anyone has any positives for clinics in Spain, I'd love to hear from you  xx


----------



## jom1000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Penny just a quick one to say that we went with ivi valencia who have an amazing reputation and dit was fine and we were given a lovely coordinator there called Marina who was great at answering any queries very quickly and i found the whole experience very smooth and proffessional! Plus Valencia a fabulous city to have a mini ivf break in!! Best of luck with your decision i know its a minefield of info out there!! Oh and nearly forgot i am 27 weeks pregnant thanks to IVI !!! 
Jo xx


----------



## Penny101 (Aug 9, 2013)

That's brilliant Jo, big congrats!! 

Yes, looking at their web site, they seem a really good clinic. Do they offer Blastocyst do you know? xxx


----------



## jom1000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Dont know about blastocyst as we had a 3 day transfer and to be fair i never questioned it , but you could always try emailing and asking them? Another lady on the ivi thread had a 5 day transfer so i know that there are more options than the 3 day available there. I can remember when i started donor egg research there was just so much information and so many clinics that my poor brain was frazzled  Sometimes i think you just have to pick one and go with it!! In the end we chose IVI as they had a tie up with a clinic in Glasgow so we could get all the pre treatment done there rather than flying over to Spain  and also the fact that we love Valencia and wanted to make it into a little weekend break !! Maybe have a  look at tie ups to clinics near you as i think that really did make a difference and kept the process less stressful! 
Jo x


----------



## bridge2jones (Sep 21, 2011)

LilElvis - I would recognise that gorgeous little girls pic anywhere!! 

Nice to see you on here, been a while since I've been on Care's board, how are you? After our 2 cycles with Care, we've decided that for our last go, before we go completely insane, we are going to Spain too. Its not an anonymity thing for us, we actually prefered what happens in the UK - but we want a younger donor. I'll never know what age my last 2 donors were in the UK but our first cycle was cancelled late on due to the donors lack of follicles, and then we had the chemical pregnancy which floored me. I know this could happen with any age of donor but I also think its more likely that we will get younger donors in Spain and have to try something different. Care were great to us and I did think really seriously about staying in the UK, after 4 cycles in total, its easy and safe and what we know - and I wanted to tell a child so going on the register was a positive thing in our eyes - but our decision is made now and we're off to Spain in the next 2 weeks for our consultation. I'm hoping a change will reignite my PMA and give us a break in different surroundings - but who knows?!

Penny - as I mentioned in your other thread, one of the reasons we've gone with our clinic is because of their clinical pregnancy rate for blastocyst transfers in donor cycles - thats all great in theory, but in practice, there are no guarantees that any of us will get to blastocyst! We'd hoped for it in our last UK cycle but only had 3 embryos and the clinic needed us to have at least 4 embryos on day 2 to try for it, so we had our transfer on day 2. We can only do some much research and number crunching, I think what Jo said is spot on - at some point, you just have to pick a clinic and go with it. My feeling is that most clinics that are mentioned on this board, have good reputations in the main, or we wouldn't give them our cash! 

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## Dollyeden (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi all

I chose the Irema clinic in Alicante. Mainly because the doctor I was seeing here has connections with that clinic. Unfortunately my first trip ended with a negative result, but we are going out again in September. We had a very good experience with this clinc.

Dolly


----------

